# Weirdest beers in America



## seemax (14/1/13)

If you're looking for some inspiration for an experimental brew...

http://www.bonappetit.com/blogsandforums/blogs/badaily/2012/12/strange-brew-10-of-the-weirdes.html


----------



## Mike L'Itorus (14/1/13)

Ridiculous. "What kind of outragious shit can we add to a beer...not to make a better beer, but just because we _can_".

If I wanted to, I could get together a gathering of brewers to do a circle-jerk around my open fermenter, and add lots of extra 'protien' to the brew.....but I wouldn't. For obvious reasons. There's experimental, and then there's arty-farty-namby-pamby-marketing-inspired wankish-ness.

2c


----------



## stux (14/1/13)

Mike L'Itorus said:


> Ridiculous. "What kind of outragious shit can we add to a beer...not to make a better beer, but just because we _can_".
> 
> If I wanted to, I could get together a gathering of brewers to do a circle-jerk around my open fermenter, and add lots of extra 'protien' to the brew.....but I wouldn't. For obvious reasons. There's experimental, and then there's arty-farty-namby-pamby-marketing-inspired wankish-ness.
> 
> 2c


I figured that's what the "Pearl Necklace" beer was...


----------



## Bridges (14/1/13)

There's a lot to be said for the Reinheitsgebot, them wacky germans probably had it pretty right especially the bit where brewers using other ingredients for their beer could have questionable barrels confiscated with no compensation.

That lot should all be confiscated... :icon_vomit:


----------



## Woknblues (16/1/13)

I don't know, I guess in defense of silly American ideas (as a silly Amercian), none of them sound like regular session beers to me, nor are they marketed as such. I like the spirulina green beer idea for St patties (we put green food coloring into crap beer here to make it "festive", so this one works out to being healthy?!). .The grape beer sounds downright commonplace with all the fruit infused beers around now. I love stout while eating oysters, I guess someone decided to put them together... Might be OK, might be horrid.... A hot pepper beer is OK, I have had one. Not sure if I would drink more than one, nor a 10 gallon batch for that matter. The bacon beer and bull testicle beer is stupid and they should feel bad for doing that.


----------



## garyhead.design (17/1/13)

You would be suprised what a good brewer can get to work, I had a choc lobster porter at Dogfish Head brewery, It was pretty damn good.


----------



## bruce86 (17/1/13)

Oh mike get a dog up ya lol  . i for one would try any of those beers. Sure they are way out there but why can't brewing be about experimenting.


----------



## fletcher (18/1/13)

i think it's great to see all the experimental beers. of course they're not session beers. they're made knowing that they're a funny twist to beer and beer making. without experimentation no new recipes and ideas can or would ever be made/thought up etc. good on them i say.


----------



## soundawake (14/2/13)

The Rogue Voodoo Doughnut Bacon Maple Ale I had a month or two back at the Wheaty was pretty out there. Worth trying, but I wouldn't buy again


----------



## wombil (14/2/13)

Why would any sane person make a bucket of piss that was so far out and different that they would not drink it again?


----------



## garyhead.design (15/2/13)

To some people putting orange zest and coriander seed in a brew would be ridiculous but you can't deny it's success. And if you try, I think you're on the wrong blog.

It's a matter of pallet. There's no such thing as bad beer, just some not so good ones.

Who knows what we may be drinking in 15 years..... Satay chicken ale anyone????


----------



## hsb (15/2/13)

The beer with botrytis grapes in sounds interesting, I'd definitely try it. I'm with the Belgians, stuff the Germans, put what you like in, if it tastes good and doesn't kill you, it won't necessarily make you stronger but it might taste good. Cooking doesn't have 'rules' about what ingredients you can use, don't see why beer should either, although looking at what's been going into European beef products, maybe not.


----------



## winkle (15/2/13)

Two words - squid ink.

Thats showing them Yanks, Doc!


----------



## RobW (15/2/13)

Not sure about the prairie oysters but if you like mussels try this from Bellarine Brewery:

http://www.bellarineestate.com.au/brewery/


----------

